# Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen



## Blaupause (9. Februar 2016)

So, die Fortsetzung unseres letzten erfolgreichen Ausfluges geht in die heiße Planungsphase. 

Die Umfrageergebnisse sagen als Termin eindeutig den 20.02. voraus. Hoffen wir, dass uns das Wetter gnädig ist. 
http://doodle.com/poll/xatix6ekbuibhi4t

Als Agenda nehme ich auf, was bisher schon besprochen wurde: 

1) Vorabendliches gemeinsames Essen
2) Angelausfahrt
3) gemeinsame Abschlussrunde

 zu 1: Essen im Hafenrestaurant? Wie viel Uhr? (Ich käme später dazu, muss Freitag doch lange arbeiten.)

 zu 2: Abfahrt 7:30 Uhr (07:29 Uhr Sonnenaufgang), spätestes Wiedereintreffen im Hafen 17:00 Uhr (17:39 Uhr Sonnenuntergang)?

zu 3: Einfach und unkompliziert bei Bier und Snacks. Vorschlag von Volker und Marius: "Am Samstag nach dem Angeln zünden Tim oder Volker einen der Gasgrills  an und es gibt einfach Würstchen im Brötchen und dazu ein Bier - fertig.  Vielleicht erklärt sich jemand bereit, dies auf Umlage zu kaufen...?!"

Viele Grüße,

Simon


----------



## Margaux (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Ich bin dabei, wie in der Interessengemeinschaft geschrieben.


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Bin ebenfalls dabei. Ich bring ne Tube Senf und paar Würstchen mit. 
Brötchen könnte man ja auch morgens schnell ein paar vom Bäcker holen...

Hafenrestaurant schaffe ich nicht vor 19Uhr... Notfalls glüht ihr ne Runde vor.


----------



## Blaupause (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*



Findling schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls dabei. Ich bring ne Tube Senf und paar Würstchen mit.
> Brötchen könnte man ja auch morgens schnell ein paar vom Bäcker holen...
> 
> Hafenrestaurant schaffe ich nicht vor 19Uhr... Notfalls glüht ihr ne Runde vor.



Am einfachsten wäre tatsächlich, wenn einer alles besorgt und die Kosten dann umgelegt werden. Ich würde das wohl machen und die Sachen am Freitag vor dem Treffen einkaufen. Würstchen, Senf, Ketchup, Toast? Menge jeder 2 oder eher 3 Würstchen?


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*



Blaupause schrieb:


> Am einfachsten wäre tatsächlich, wenn einer alles besorgt und die Kosten dann umgelegt werden. Ich würde das wohl machen und die Sachen am Freitag vor dem Treffen einkaufen. Würstchen, Senf, Ketchup, Toast? Menge jeder 2 oder eher 3 Würstchen?



Wer bringt nen Weber mit? Volker; Ich denke ein Weber wird für uns reichen. Ich habe noch immer eine Mitfahrmöglichkeit zum Trollen......#h

VG TIM


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Also 3 Würstchen werde ich schon vernichten. Ich wäre aber eher für Brötchen als für Toast aber ich kann mir notfalls auch einfach selber noch 2-3 Brötchen holen.

Mein Wetterfrosch verspricht traumhafte Bedingungen. Müssen nur noch die Fische mitspielen.
Von dem was man so hört, läuft es derzeit aber sehr bescheiden. Zumindest in Sachen Forelle ist kaum mal ein anständiger Fisch gefangen worden, das sollten wir ändern!

Meine neuen Riggerhalterungen sind inzwischen auch montiert. Ich hoffe, jetzt hält das anständig.


----------



## Blaupause (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Wegen der Würstchenfrage: Dann plane ich mal 3 Würstchen pro Nase. 
Brötchen fände ich auch besser. Allerdings würde ich Freitag Vormittag einkaufen gehen und da schon Brötchen zu kaufen lohnt nicht. Kann die vielleicht jemand mitbringen, der erst Samstag morgen zum Hafen kommt und sowieso beim Bäcker vorbeifährt?

@ Marius: Glückwunsch zur Rigger-Halterung. Habe schon gehört, dass Egon dir die Edelstahlarbeiten gemacht hat. Mein Geräteträger ist auch von ihm, bin sehr zufrieden mit seiner Arbeit. Wir müssen uns bei Gelegenheit über deine Rigger und die Tablethalterung unterhalten. Ich würde beides gerne bei dir in Aktion sehen. 

Ich stecke in einem Dilemma: Morgen ist wenig Wind so dass man endlich mal wieder rausfahren könnte ABER ich habe auch einen Autopiloten zuhause liegen der auf den Einbau wartet. Was von beidem mache ich morgen nur #t


----------



## Fxndlxng (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*



Blaupause schrieb:


> @ Marius: Glückwunsch zur Rigger-Halterung. Habe schon gehört, dass Egon dir die Edelstahlarbeiten gemacht hat. Mein Geräteträger ist auch von ihm, bin sehr zufrieden mit seiner Arbeit. Wir müssen uns bei Gelegenheit über deine Rigger und die Tablethalterung unterhalten. Ich würde beides gerne bei dir in Aktion sehen.



Egon hat seinen Preis aber man muss auch sagen, dass er einfach sehr, sehr saubere Arbeit leistet. Das fängt bei den Schweißnähten an und hört bei der Passgenauigkeit und der Hochglanzpolierung auf. Was er macht, macht er richtig gut!
Auf meinem alten Boot war der Gerätehalter auch von ihm und das Ding war einfach perfekt und sah dabei auch noch gut aus.
Wenn ich mein Radar habe werde ich die Unterkonstruktion wohl auch von ihm machen lassen. 

Kannst Dir die Sachen gerne ansehen, zeige ich Dir nächste Woche...

Welchen AP hast Du Dir gegönnt?


----------



## Blaupause (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Stimmt, bei Egon kann man wirklich von Qualität sprechen und dafür ist der Preis angemessen.

Bist du morgen im Hafen? Ansonsten schaue ich mir Rigger + Tablethalterung gerne nächste Woche Samstag an. 

AP ist der Raymarine EV-100 Power geworden.


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Simon, ist der Pilot verbaut und läuft?
Habe mir heute 2 neue Diverruten und ein paar Flutter Chuck bestellt. Hoffe das kommt noch rechtzeitig...


----------



## RoGli (15. Februar 2016)

Mal auf den Windfinder geschaut?  WE wird lustig ...






Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## Margaux (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Der Sonntag sieht noch schlechter aus.

Wenn sich das Windfeld nicht verschiebt, wird das wohl eng...


----------



## RoGli (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Vorziehen auf Freitag ...


Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## Margaux (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Wenn Du mir ein Double organisierst, das für mich arbeiten geht, gerne. Ansonsten verlasse ich Freitag das Büro frühestens um 16.00 Uhr...


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

...hab Freitag frühestens ab 13:00 Uhr Zeit...

Verlegen wir es doch gleich auf morgen...#q#q#q#q

VG TIM


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Wenn es so bleibt müssen wir wohl ausweichen. Unter der Woche ist für mich aber auch schlecht und im Laufe des März will ich nach Rügen verlegen.


----------



## Margaux (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Es sieht nicht gut aus für' s Wochenende. Im März bei mir auch nicht...


----------



## RoGli (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Ich bin flexibel ... 


Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## RoGli (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Aufgrund der Wetterprognose findet das Treffen wohl nicht statt. 

Wie lautet Plan B?


Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (17. Februar 2016)

RoGli schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Wetterprognose findet das Treffen wohl nicht statt.
> 
> Wie lautet Plan B?
> 
> ...



Ist das nun eine offizielle Entscheidung von der Steg-Treff-Leitung, oder warten wir den morgigen Tag und die morgige Prognose noch ab?

VG TIM


----------



## RoGli (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Das ist meine offizielle Entscheidung - ich bin schon mündig [emoji15]


Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## Blaupause (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Ich war die letzten Tage auf Messe und komme daher erst jetzt wieder zum schreiben. 

Uns allen Beileid bitte, bis Freitag kein Wind und dann ab Samstag aber volle Möhre. Da bin ich auch raus. 

Allerdings werde ich im Hafen sein und am Boot werkeln.

Ist sonst noch jemand da?


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Wahrscheinlich schon. Werde wohl morgen Abend hochfahren und auf dem Boot übernachten. Evtl. werde ich dann Samstag morgen bei einem Kumpel mit rausfahren, je nachdem wie die Lage sich vor Ort darstellt. Also sehen wir uns wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Blaupause (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ancora Neustadt Steg-MU-Treffen*

Ok, top. Ich werde wahrscheinlich aber erst gegen 11 in Neustadt sein, dann treffen wir uns vermutlich eher nach deiner Angeltour.


----------

